# The Juice Awards



## RevnLucky7 (13/11/13)

Found something real good?

I did.

Check these boys out : http://fivepawns.com

These guys are onto something. They're product is at the high end of the market, but damn is it good.
Gambit is a vape you'll never want to part with.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (14/11/13)

Thanks for the heads up will check them out!


----------



## VapeKing (15/11/13)

Love their look! And if its as good inside as it looks outside we will definitely think about stocking it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (15/11/13)

VapeKing said:


> Love their look! And if its as good inside as it looks outside we will definitely think about stocking it!


 
Oh it's that good. Most juice companies out their still go about ordering flavors from places like FlavorArt and Perfumers Apprentice and just adding it to nic VG and PG. These boys are on a whole different level. They extract all their own stuff. Castle Long Reserve even steeps in oak barrels and a very special vanilla bean is used in it. I can't say enough good things about Five Pawns. Their my number 1. I don't see how anybody in their right mind would pay R300 for e-juice and I only vape this every so often.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (15/11/13)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Oh it's that good. Most juice companies out their still go about ordering flavors from places like FlavorArt and Perfumers Apprentice and just adding it to nic VG and PG. These boys are on a whole different level. They extract all their own stuff. Castle Long Reserve even steeps in oak barrels and a very special vanilla bean is used in it. I can't say enough good things about Five Pawns. Their my number 1. I don't see how anybody in their right mind would pay R300 for e-juice and I only vape this every so often.


I've been thinking of doing the same. Need to get my hands on the right alcohol, and wait for winter. Wanna try orange peel flavour. Just that bitter zesty part. Been trying to capture west Indian orange bitters in pg for a while with no luck. Same with angostura bitters. Even after a month with pg, the flavour stays muted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (15/11/13)

You must come around when down in the Cape again, Crafty. I distil my own alcohol to 95 vol. %, but we also have a shop nearby that sells Vodka at that strength. We do herbs in the alcohol. Maybe I should try the orange peel. Which part exactly should one use? Just the outer orange very thin part like scraping off for cooking recipes? I have some ginger and horseradish ready in alcohol at the moment, wonder if that could be useable.


----------



## CraftyZA (15/11/13)

Matthee said:


> You must come around when down in the Cape again, Crafty. I distil my own alcohol to 95 vol. %, but we also have a shop nearby that sells Vodka at that strength. We do herbs in the alcohol. Maybe I should try the orange peel. Which part exactly should one use? Just the outer orange very thin part like scraping off for cooking recipes? I have some ginger and horseradish ready in alcohol at the moment, wonder if that could be useable.


Yep, just the outer part. What worries me, it is very rich in bitter aromatic oil. I'v read that vaping oil is bad. So will try and capture in in alcohol, then transfer to pg and evaporate the alcohol. Now there are 2 ways. You can just take the grated outer part of the peel, and drop it alcohol, or you can extract the oil by very slow and soft heating. 
But that is a concern for winter. Still far away!


----------



## Andre (15/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Yep, just the outer part. What worries me, it is very rich in bitter aromatic oil. I'v read that vaping oil is bad. So will try and capture in in alcohol, then transfer to pg and evaporate the alcohol. Now there are 2 ways. You can just take the grated outer part of the peel, and drop it alcohol, or you can extract the oil by very slow and soft heating.
> But that is a concern for winter. Still far away!


 Evaporate the alcohol - how? By boiling the mixture? We still have lots of oranges around down here.


----------



## CraftyZA (16/11/13)

Matthee said:


> Evaporate the alcohol - how? By boiling the mixture? We still have lots of oranges around down here.


You do it while steeping. Shake, remove cap & nozzle, then let it stand. Tomorrow to the same. Do this for a week some say, then it should be alcohol free. Heating it will also work, but don't let it boil. Boiling it may merge all the flavours, and remove that layer effect.


----------



## Andre (16/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> You do it while steeping. Shake, remove cap & nozzle, then let it stand. Tomorrow to the same. Do this for a week some say, then it should be alcohol free. Heating it will also work, but don't let it boil. Boiling it may merge all the flavours, and remove that layer effect.


 Thx. Will give it a shot.


----------

